# Fishing Yorktown Beach?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

We're going to Yorktown to get away for a few days and I'm wondering what I should target when I get the chance to fish. I figure there is no sense in bringing heavier rods, correct? I know they have a pier…is there a restriction on fishing from the beach…if not, is it productive at all or is better just to use the pier? What am I targeting? Flounder on Gulp and croaker on river rigs? Not really interested in hooking up with rockfish since they are out of season. What about big cats…are they in the area?

A quick trip to Buckroe from Yorktown is not out of the question...


----------



## robberts1 (May 19, 2015)

The Pier at Yorktown is pretty small and I have personally never caught anything there. I usually go to the colonial parkway and fish near the bridges off the York. I have caught flounder, croaker and striper nothing to large. If you keep going down the parkway you can go to college creek off the james river and catch blue cats and striper. I have luck with gulp swimming mullet and bottom rig with bloodworms.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yorktown beach is normally croakers and some are really small. So if you like croaker fishing do fish it.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I'm not expecting much but some fishing is better than no fishing!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

It's crowded but they catch cobia at buckroe


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can visit the pier on the USCG Base in yorktown. I do believe you'll need a permit to get on the pier and a military ID to even get on the base. Guessing by your name I think you might have one of those.


----------

